

Sourceforge launches Geeknet - crux
http://geek.net/

======
teilo
At first I thought this was a bad idea, given that Sourceforge is such a well-
established and recognized brand. I see now it's not Sourceforge that is being
renamed, but the parent company, Sourceforge, Inc.

------
GeneralMaximus
It took me a while to realize what this was about. They could have made that
"Learn More" button more prominent. That said, I'm intrigued about what this
will mean for SourceForge and friends.

~~~
pyre
I think that this is the more informative link:
[http://geek.net/press/sourceforge-inc-changes-its-name-to-
ge...](http://geek.net/press/sourceforge-inc-changes-its-name-to-geeknet-inc/)

The only 'Learn More' link that I saw looked like it was about a specific
product, and not about 'what is geek.net?'

------
elblanco
This is probably a good idea. Thinkgeek has been floating the parent company
for a very long time now, effectively funding all of the other efforts.

------
zaidf
Wow I just found out my uni friend's dad is on sourceforge's Board of
Directors. Would've never known!

------
maelstrom
They did this before with OSDN, wonder if they'll have any more success this
time around.

------
unwind
Digest: "We sell various sorts of ads, on websites, that people use."

~~~
witten
Who would've thought that VA Linux Systems would get out of the server
business to become an ad company?

